# Spain



## Clean (May 5, 2008)

So I was In spain, right near morroco. I was gettin shitty drunk and a bunch of muslims came up to me and beat my face in with sticks.


----------



## Labea (May 5, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> Did you do something offensive?



drinking is against muslim religion. but still. thats fucked up.


----------



## finn (May 5, 2008)

I wouldn't chalk up that behavior to being part of Islam, there's stupid jocks everywhere...


----------



## wokofshame (May 6, 2008)

i had a muslem guy berate me to where i felt threatened for not wearing a shirt.
though i was in a moslem town and should have been.
my personal opinion is that there are more moslem fundamentalists out there than those of other religions, not pc, but whatever, there are tons of awesome moslem peeps, some just take the "go muhammad's way or you get the Sword" shit way too seriously. 
"the Sword" alternative is a big part of the koran


----------



## finn (May 6, 2008)

I've been yelled at for not calling a town by its "correct" name in Northern Ireland, and then had a group of semi-hostile people surround me. Granted, at the time I had a bit of a northern Dublin accent, but that was still uncalled for. Rather than religion, even though that has a big part of the troubles, it's about having an unforgiving and rigid belief system.

And then in the US, there's issues of race and sexuality, where unlike religion, you can't change it at all. It sucks to be beaten in the face for either drinking too much or for not being the right "race." It's just a different kind of bad over there.


----------



## elokupa (Aug 11, 2008)

i doubt the morrocans did it because of religion. they tend to just beat the shit out of vulnerable foreigners or 'giris'

they tend not to give a shit about substance abuse, most of the morrocans here drink and sell hash for a living.

but yeah thats fucked up man


----------



## moe (Aug 15, 2008)

remind me never, to go near morrocco, lol.
everything i do is against they're morals.haha

and sorry to hear about that dude. 


can you press charges against these dicks?
silly question, im guessing not, since police are just the same as them, probably, but im just curious.


----------



## Clean (Sep 12, 2008)

They didnt just walk up and start beating me wtih sticks and they didnt see me drinkin'. I walked outta a bar and was crossin a plaza late at night. and This little morrocan guy came up to me and grabbed me by my shirt and started screamin in my face, so I grabbed him and slung his ass about 10 feet, laughed and walked away. Next thing I know theres 10 cats followin me down the street and they just ran up on me. One caught me in the face with a stick pretty good, another one in the back tried to move and I hit the ground they started hittin me with sticks. My friend came up and started swingin his smiley at em and it was over. 
I got in a lot of fights out there, its proboably cause i dont understand the culture or they just hate whites.


----------



## Clean (Sep 12, 2008)

Dont be weary of other countries, just gotta mind your pees en q's(dont try to be sarcastic with someone in a language you barely understand,trust me). Theres also ALOT less of a police presence out in spain. Cheap beer and liquor, 50 cents for a beer or a shot.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, yeah, who knows what the first dude said when he approached you? Could have been, "Caught ya!, you fucking rapist!", having mistaken you for another person.
So the lack of understanding his language goes a long way in leaving this unexplained, I think...


----------



## elokupa (Sep 19, 2008)

i think this shit happens the world over


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 29, 2008)

In eastern europe (Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Belarous, Ukraine, Russia) its better not to argue with the guys in tracksuits either they are Nazi skinheads either Moroz (Its how we call bald guys with tracksuits, that hates everyone that dosent look like them ant beat the shit out of others ). The second ones are always willing to steal your phone, mp3 player, laptop, money ... they can come yo you ask for a cigarete and wham .. your out cold. So its better not to show your piercings, or hawks in rural area of the cities. But police is fed up with em so if you have problems call.


----------

